# تطبيقات النظام الثنائي باستخدام الخلايا الضوئية والطاقة الحرارية PV-T Collectors



## نايف علي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عدنا والعود أحمد 



هذه ورقة بحثية مفيدة تتكلم عن تطبيقات الخلايا الضوئية والطاقة الحرارية واستخدامها بشكل ثنائي في عملية التدفئة .

أتمنى لكم الفائدة وأعدكم بالمزيد في هذا القسم :7:


----------



## محمد.المصري (26 أكتوبر 2011)

نايف علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> عدنا والعود أحمد
> 
> ...


 


شكرا أخي نايف علي على تلك الورقة البحثية 

*تطبيقات النظام الثنائي باستخدام الخلايا الضوئية والطاقة الحرارية PV-T Collectors*
هذه ورقة بحثية مفيدة باللغة الإنجليزية 
تتكلم عن تطبيقات الخلايا الضوئية والطاقة الحرارية واستخدامها بشكل ثنائي في عملية التدفئة .
تشمل مقدمه عنها و وصف النظام pv/T و النتائج التجريبية و أيضا حساب انتاج الطاقة لها​ 

تمت اضافتها الى فهرس القسم فهرسة وروابط المواضيع الهامة والمثبتة...بقسم الطاقة المتجددة

تحت قائمة كتب و ملفات


و نتمنى المزيد منك أخي :85:


----------

